# Samgsung Galaxy 10.1 Tablet



## okuma (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm starting up this new tab and all is going good until I try to load images into the "Photo Gallery".

When connected to desk top, I can see into the tab tree, and also see on desk top images I have draged into tab, but can not view images on tab.

Same for music files.  Tried various formats and two different desk tops.  Both Win 7, 64 bit.

Do I need 3 rd party app to view images or what???

Appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## liquidmonkey (Mar 5, 2012)

what kind of images are u trying to view? jpg, raw?
android supports jpg out of the box but u need an app to view raw.


----------

